# Help building a wooden 10 22 Ruger stock



## yellowtruck75 (Jan 1, 2010)

I got a request from a customer asking for a walnut Ruger 10 22 stock. Most of the sites that I found us CNC routers to build stocks. Unfortunately I don't have access to a CNC so what are my options?


----------



## teejk (Jan 19, 2011)

search ruger 10 22 stocks and find the cheapest nylon stock you can get for a pattern. that gun is one of the most popular mass-produced guns ever made and aftermarket parts are plentiful.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I've built a couple stocks just using the rifle as reference but it a bit of a pain. Look up someone like Hal, http://lumberjocks.com/HalDougherty and have him make you a blank then finish it yourself.


----------



## terry603 (Jun 4, 2010)

rimfirecentral.com. has a good section making stocks,mostly 10/22's people are as great there as on here


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

You need the rifle to make the stock, so it shouldn't be too difficult to duplicate the stock with hand tools.


----------



## luckysawdust (Sep 16, 2011)

I've got a spare stock I could ship to you that you can use as a model-it's a wooden stock, so that might give you a helpful idea or two?

You'll need to know the size barrel he wants on the rifle (factory, or target? - big difference in diameter.


----------

